# [SA:MP]German's Life Projekt Reality



## Notes (12. Mai 2009)

Ich stelle jetzt den Germans Life Project Reality vor.

Wir haben vor 1 Woche eröffnet. Wir haben 16 Fraktionen. Unser Gm spielt in Los Santos, San Fierro und Bayside. 

*Was bieten wir:*
-|16 Fraktionen
-|freundliche Admins (keine Kiddies )
-|ein Forum
-|ein Server 24/7 online 
-|eine gute Community (mit euch erst recht)
-|und das Wichtigste SPASS

*Das wollen wir:*
Je mehr Spieler auf dem Server spielen, umso mehr Spaß wird die ganze Sache machen. 
Mit eurer Hilfe wird die Sache für jedermann interessanter, denn dann gibt es mehr Arbeit für die einzelnen Fraktionen. Wir sind um jeden weiteren Spieler froh, denn jeder weiß: Je mehr Personen spielen, desto mehr Spass bereitet das Ganze auch! Bei uns steht der Spaß an erster Stelle. Wir machen regelmäßig Events damit der FUN nicht ausbleibt. Wir werden tolle Preise daran setzen damit ihr euch ein Haus und später eine ganze Gesellschaft kaufen könnt. 
Es kommen in Kürze viele neue Funktionen dazu damit es mehr Reallity wirkt.
Wenn ihr Ideen habt, wo unser Problem liegt dann könnt ihr es immer im Forum schreiben. (wir sind ja noch neu)
Wir setzen auf Admins die ein gewisses Alter haben. Ich bin 16 und mein Partner ist 19. Wir denken 2 Hauptadmins reichen damit der Server im Gleichgewicht bleibt. 
Was wir noch suchen sind Scouts. Scouts sind normale Spieler, die allerdings neue Spieler den Server zeigen und ins Spiel einführen.
Wir respektieren unsere Spieler. Wir setzen auf Nähe zum Spieler.

Unsere Frakionen:
*Staatliche Jobs:*
-}Polizei in Los Santos und bei Notfall in San Fierro und Bayside.
-->Die Polizei hat die Aufgabe, das Leben in San Andreas so sicher wie möglich zu gestalten. Sie machen regelmäßig Straßenkontrollen, Alkoholkontrollen und helfen bei Unfällen bzw. Raubzügen.
-}C.I.A. in San Andreas
-->Das C.I.A. hat die Aufgabe, die einreisenden Passanten in den Staat zu kontrollieren. Sie lösen die schwersten Verbrechen auf und haben die Chance jegliche Computer zu hacken.
-}Bundeswehr in San Andreas
-->Die Bundeswehr hat die Aufgabe Demonstrationen im Damm zu halten. Sie sind zuständig für den Wehrdienst den Spieler absolvieren müssen. Dazu halten sie die Stadt frei von schweren Verbrecher.
-}Rettungsdienst in San Andreas
-->Sanitäter haben die Aufgabe schwer Verletzte Einwohner zu heilen und ins Krankenhaus zu bringen. Sie sind zuständig für den Zivildienst den Spieler absolvieren müssen.
-}San Andreas Taxi Gesellschaft - SATG
-->Sie bringen Leute von A nach B sind stets freundlich und helfen wo sie helfen können. Die Polizei ist ab und zu hinter ihnen her.
-}S und S - Schein und Spaß
-->Egal welchen Schein du brauchst du bekommst ihn. Die Preise sind immer aktuell im Forum.
-}Bürgermeister in Los Santos
-->Sie vergeben Pässe und haben immer einen Bodyguard bei sich.
-}Bürgermeister in Bayside und San Fierro
-->Sie vergeben Pässe und haben immer ienne Boyguard bei sich.
-}San Andreas Zeitung AG
-->Sie bringen jede Woche eine neue Zeitung aus die ím Forum zum donwload angeboten wird. Sie informieren über die Neuigkeiten im Staat

*Gangs und Mafien von San Andreas*
-}Die Vercettis {Gang}
-->Sie haben schon den Bürgermeister erpresst und in Bayside zahlreiche Casinos ausgeraubt. Ihr Besprechungsraum ist meistens der 24/7 Laden oben beim BSN. Sie reagieren mit Gewalt wenn jemand versucht ihren Laden auszurauben.
-}Los Santos Aztecas {Gang}
-->Ihre Feinde sind die Vercettis und die Polizei. Sie versuchen ein ruhiges Leben zu führen. Jedoch ist das oft nicht möglich.
-}Pimps {Gang}
-->Sie treiben sich oft in San Fierro herum. Versuchen Leute zu erpressen und machen dadurch Geld. Feinde haben sie keine. Denken sie 
-}Yakuza {Gang}
-->Die Yakuza ist für Mordaufträge zuständig. Sie bekommen ein Auftrag und der Auftrag wird ausgeführt. Dadurch bekommen sie oft Stress mit der Polizei und der C.I.A.
-}Grove Street {Straßengang}
-->Die Grove ist eine nette, hilfsbereite Gang die sich oft in ihrem Gebiet aufhalten. Wenn jemand in ihr Gebiet kommt kennen sie keine Gnade. Feinde haben sie noch nicht.
-}Ballas {Gang]
-->Die Ballas Gang ist die meist gehasste Gang in San Andreas. Überall wo sie gesichtet werden wird geschossen. Die Herausforderung für starke Nerven.
-}Vagos {Gang]
-->Sie sind gerade dabei Bayside auf den Kopf zu stellen. Sie verwüsten die Stadt und erpressen den Bürgermeister in Bayside.
-}Hitman {Gang}
-->Hitmans: Schnelle Autos und heiße Waffen. Sie hatten noch nie Kontakt zur Polizei. Sie sind zur Stelle bei üblen Gangschlachten.
-}Terroristen 
-->Die Terroristen sind meistens in ihrem Haus und schmieden den nächsten Plan für einen Anschlag. Die Polizei hat respekt vor ihnen.
*Private Firmen*
-}Makler und Beratung
-->Du willst ein Haus kaufen nach deinen Wünschen. Kein Problem. Nur ein geringer Aufpreis und du bekomst ein Service für dein Haus oder Unternehmen (Biz)
-}Simply Doing Bank
-->Sie haben die besten Kredite für deinen Häuser- und Bizkauf. 
-}San Andreas Media GmbH
-->Sie sind zuständig für Filme über den Server. Die perfekt ausgebildeten Spieler machen ein perfektes Video.
-}Tuning Garage
-->Hol dir Tipps ab wie du dein Auto tunen sollst. Alles nur mit einem geringen Aufpreis.


Unser Forum: www.germanstory.de.tc
ServerIP: 84.23.65.236:3333

Wenn du Lust hast dann komm vorbei. Wir freuen uns auf jeden neuen Spieler.


----------

